# Tell Me Please!?!



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never been to a furry convention before but I'm very excited to go to one. Can anybody tell me about your furry convention days?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sijet (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanna know too!  I would love to see some stories of what its like, I haven't yet been to one either and am really looking forward to it now that one of my friends just went to one without me  but ya I wanna see some stories.  I haven't really seen too many con stories on this forum since I joined this forum a few days ago.


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 30, 2009)

You need to be a little more specific; what exactly would you like to know?


----------



## Sijet (Mar 30, 2009)

Mostly I want to see stories of people's first experiance, what was it like, was it all you expected and more?  What problems did you have?  Where you disappointed with something?  What were you most happy about?  Stuff like that.


----------



## Moka (Mar 31, 2009)

My first con was FC in January. It was awesome. Absolutely awesome.

As far as problems, the only one I had was right after I arried when I managed to lock my keys in my car, with my lights on. >_<

Disappointment: Having to sit through eons of hula dancing to get a good seat for FNL.

Happiness: Meeting other furs, making new friends, commissioning a con badge, buying a tail, browsing the work in the art show, learning how to make a fursuit, watching FNL and the fursuit parade, playing with a ball with fursuiters near the pool (I'm easily amused!), going to a dance and actually enjoying it, going to one last dinner with everyone after the dead dog dance.


----------



## Sijet (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the story!  It makes me a little less worried about going to a con :3  Sorry about the sad stuff though, but I'm glad you had fun at the dance...I can't imagine what it would be like to go to a dance and enjoy it lol.


----------

